# Übles Schriftbild beim Drucken

## oscarwild

Hallo,

seit einer Weile weisen Textdokumente, die ich mit bestimmten Applikationen ausdrucke, ein ziemlich übles Schriftbild auf, die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Zeichen sind z.T. viel zu breit oder zu eng. Das Wort "auseinandersetzen" sieht ähnlich aus wie "a us e ina nd e rs e tz e n", wobei die Buchstaben "rs" ineinander fließen.

Davon betroffene Applikationen sind z.B. Firefox und Konqueror, nicht jedoch OpenOffice. Das Drucksystem (CUPS) und den Druckertreiber schließe ich eigentlich aus, denn das gleiche Problem tritt auch auf, wenn ich in eine Postscript- oder PDF-Datei drucke. 

Da ich in letzter Zeit nicht viel zuhause drucke, kann ich leider nicht sagen, wann oder wodurch der Effekt ausgelöst wurde. Die letzte größere Aktion auf meinem System war vor wenigen Wochen die Umstellung von KDE3 auf KDE4.

Kennt jemand das Problem (und vielleicht auch noch die passende Lösung dazu)?

Gruß + Danke im Voraus

OscarWild

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Da sind die Schriftarten scheiße eingestellt oder es fehlen ein paar. Bau doch ma die Anwendungen neu bei denen es so ist.

Sebastian

----------

## boris64

Ich habe ein ähnliches (oder gar das gleiche) Problem.

Das Ganze tritt nachvollziehbar auf, wenn ich PDF-Dateien mit den

KDE-Programmen ausdrucke, wobei der Ausdruck dann eigentlich

nicht zu gebrauchen ist.

Bisherige Abhilfe war es dann, einfach den "Acrobat Reader" zu benutzen.

Sieht zwar potthässlich aus, druckt aber einwandfrei.

Wenn jemand da eine _echte_ Lösung parat hat, so möge er sprechen  :Wink: 

----------

## oscarwild

Also neu bauen hilft leider nicht.

An den Schriftarten sollte es eigentlich auch nicht liegen - am Bildschirm wird ja alles korrekt dargestellt, nur auf dem Drucker, bzw. in einem PDF-Dokument nicht.

Auch hilft es bei mir nicht, ein erzeugtes PDF mit dem Acrobat Reader zu drucken, das Druckergebnis ist das gleiche.

----------

## Max Steel

Dann muss es eigentlich an cups liegen...

Das der die Druckaufträge  bekommt und falsch weiterverarbeitet.

Oder das etwas am Druckerkabel nicht in Ordnung ist... Obwohl, Parallel-Port war gestern, bei USB würde dann einfach garnichtsmehr gehn.

----------

## Hollowman

Könnt ihr ma bitte gucken mit wie viel DBI ihr druckt? Nicht das da was verstellt ist.

Sebastian

----------

## oscarwild

Cups hatte ich als erstes im Verdacht, aber wenn ich cupsd anhalte, kann ich immer noch direkt in eine Datei drucken (Postscript oder PDF). Und auch die hat das selbe Problem. Als Beispiel ein auf diese Weise erstelltes PDF auf diesem Link.

Die DPI-Einstellung passt, ein Fehler daran würde sich aber einer erkennbaren Rasterung, nicht aber an falschen Zeichenabständen widerspiegeln.

Ich vermute, dass beim Drucken die Schriftarten ersetzt werden, und dabei ein Problem auftritt. Welches Subsystem ist dafür verantwortlich?

----------

